# Gen & motor is on, int lights on for 15 minutes, then all int power shuts off.



## Rickybobby (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a new to the RV world, just bought a 94 Sea Breeze and was told nothing about the operation, been looking online for info etc, found a piece of a manual, Not sure if this is a problem or not, I have the motor running, no external power, gen is running, the switch is set to "Use", about 15 minutes into all the interior lights go dim and then the power shuts off with the motor and gen still running. I have not looked for breakers and fuses yet, not sure on the locations yet, shouldn't the gen run the interior lights with out losing power?
It has 3 batteries, one for motor and two for other?
Like I said I am new to the RV world and learning as I go but still don't know a lot, any help would greatly be appreciated.
Testing the batteries today.
How would you test the gen to see if it is putting out power.

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Nov 17, 2015)

If the Micro wave will work with Generatir running the gen is working.  You may have a converter gone bad that charges the batteries.  Some MH will not charge house batteries with engine running.  I do know some rvs you have to plug up the gen and others have auto switch.  Tv should also play with generator running and all 120 receotials.  Lights work off 12 volt


----------

